# I'm getting net::ERR_SPDY_PROTOCOL_ERROR in Chrome



## TimBerry

Hi,

Firstly, if this post isn't in a right section, then please help me move to the right one.

The situation is that I'm getting this error when loading any sites in Google Chrome.



		Code:
	

This webpage is not available
The webpage at https://mail.google.com/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 337 (net::ERR_SPDY_PROTOCOL_ERROR): Unknown error.


I don't know why this error often occurs on my Chrome. Sometimes it's gone but after that, it occurs again.


----------



## Cromewell

Are you running avast web shield by any chance? If you are, disable HTTPS Screening (Avast > Settings > Active Protection > Web Shield > Unselect "Enable HTTPS Scanning) then do the below steps to flush sockets.

Enter chrome://net-internals/#sockets in the url and click flush socket pools. If you have to do this often, some other tool is messing it up. Avast Web Shield is the most frequent offender.


----------



## TimBerry

Cromewell said:


> Are you running avast web shield by any chance? If you are, disable HTTPS Screening (Avast > Settings > Active Protection > Web Shield > Unselect "Enable HTTPS Scanning) then do the below steps to flush sockets.
> 
> Enter chrome://net-internals/#sockets in the url and click flush socket pools. If you have to do this often, some other tool is messing it up. Avast Web Shield is the most frequent offender.



Thanks for your solution. I have already resolved it with the same method I found from Google.com.

https://usefulpcguide.com/18302/fix-err_spdy_protocol_error-google-chrome/

After clear the socket pools, everything works fine.


----------



## Cromewell

TimBerry said:


> Thanks for your solution. I have already resolved it with the same method I found from Google.com.
> 
> https://usefulpcguide.com/18302/fix-err_spdy_protocol_error-google-chrome/
> 
> After clear the socket pools, everything works fine.


Good stuff  Glad it worked


----------

